
Photos of Mars Lander from NASA Mars Orbiter - tkems
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/camera-on-mars-orbiter-shows-signs-of-latest-mars-lander
======
jandrese
I guess "scorched crater" is about what I expected from that. I really hope
the ESA folks got enough data from the lander to figure out what exactly went
wrong with the chute and jets to cause them to both terminate early.

------
DickingAround
We are beginning to have infrastructure around another planet. Very cool.

